# What will the customs ask me when I arrive in Canada?



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi,

I'm British and will be coming to Toronto soon to join my Canadian boyfriend. I'm aware that I will be a 6-month visitor, but wonder what the Customs will ask me on arrival. My plan is to try to get a job/work permit during the 6 months in order to stay longer. Obviously, if I don't then I'll have to return to the UK before the end of the 6 months. What should I tell the customs on arrival - that I want to look for work or that I'm just visiting? Will they ask for proof of a return ticket, want proof of what money I have, where I'll be staying, etc?

Any info. much appreciated.

Many thanks.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

chicadeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm British and will be coming to Toronto soon to join my Canadian boyfriend. I'm aware that I will be a 6-month visitor, but wonder what the Customs will ask me on arrival. My plan is to try to get a job/work permit during the 6 months in order to stay longer. Obviously, if I don't then I'll have to return to the UK before the end of the 6 months. What should I tell the customs on arrival - that I want to look for work or that I'm just visiting? Will they ask for proof of a return ticket, want proof of what money I have, where I'll be staying, etc?
> 
> ...


Hello,

Customs will only check goods that you are bringing from the UK to Canada. You can't go over the limit ($) without paying taxes. But if you are only bringing personal items and not so expensive gifts there is nothing to worry about.

Immigration will ask you the reason of your trip to Canada. Although you may seek employment your reason to come is to visit family, and that's all you should tell immigration in my opinion. You may be required to provide an address and a phone number of the place you'll be staying at while in Canada. They could also ask for your return ticket and amount of available funds you are bringing (you can always tell them XXX amount of cash + credit card).

Unless you undergo the whole immigration process (whether you're sponsored by a local company, go through the skilled worker route or get married to your bf and get the spousal visa) you won't be allowed to work here legally. And, if you do work here illegally and for some reason get caught you may be denied entry to the country for a long time. Just a heads up if you aren't aware.

Cheers


----------



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Scharlack,

Thanks for the helpful information.

Deb

-------------------------------------

Hello,

Customs will only check goods that you are bringing from the UK to Canada. You can't go over the limit ($) without paying taxes. But if you are only bringing personal items and not so expensive gifts there is nothing to worry about.

Immigration will ask you the reason of your trip to Canada. Although you may seek employment your reason to come is to visit family, and that's all you should tell immigration in my opinion. You may be required to provide an address and a phone number of the place you'll be staying at while in Canada. They could also ask for your return ticket and amount of available funds you are bringing (you can always tell them XXX amount of cash + credit card).

Unless you undergo the whole immigration process (whether you're sponsored by a local company, go through the skilled worker route or get married to your bf and get the spousal visa) you won't be allowed to work here legally. And, if you do work here illegally and for some reason get caught you may be denied entry to the country for a long time. Just a heads up if you aren't aware.

Cheers[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

chicadeb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm British and will be coming to Toronto soon to join my Canadian boyfriend. I'm aware that I will be a 6-month visitor, but wonder what the Customs will ask me on arrival. My plan is to try to get a job/work permit during the 6 months in order to stay longer. Obviously, if I don't then I'll have to return to the UK before the end of the 6 months. What should I tell the customs on arrival - that I want to look for work or that I'm just visiting? Will they ask for proof of a return ticket, want proof of what money I have, where I'll be staying, etc?
> 
> ...


Customs won't be the issue . Immigration is what you need to be concerned about.

First you should read this:
Visiting Canada

Tell them that you are visiting your boyfriend for an extended period of time (6 months). 

I'm not sure that telling them that you intend to look for work is necessarily a good idea. If pressed, you could say that you hope to attend some job interviews with a view to completing the process legally by obtaining a work permit. However, once you go down this route, they'll want to know what skills you have that makes you think that you'll qualify for a work permit. They'll also want to convince themselves that you intend to return to the UK. Personally, I would stay away from this route altogether and just insist that you've saved enough money and set aside enough time to spend quality time with your boyfriend.

Although you will probably be allowed to stay 6 months, please understand that this is NOT guaranteed. The immigration officer will decide that after asking you some questions. However, if you're not given 6 months, you can apply to extend your stay later (although the same questions will come up).

Make sure that you can demonstrate that you have enough funds to cover your trip. Displaying one or more UK credit cards will help. Obviously you won't have hotel bills if you're staying with your boyfriend. However, a perceived lack of funds in addition to an extended trip could trigger a red flag (they'll wonder if you intend to work and/or overstay).

If you let it be known that you intend to stay for 6 months, be prepared for questions about your ties to the UK. They'll want to be convinced that you intend to return to the UK. Being able to show a return ticket is going to help a lot. However, there will likely still be questions. Do you have a permanent abode in the UK? What happens to it while you're away? Do you have a job in the UK? If so, how did you get so much time off work? If not, what do you do in the UK?

Good luck!


----------



## chicadeb (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks MarylandNed. You've really covered all my questions and more. Thanks for your time in responding.


----------



## bc brit (Dec 30, 2009)

*hi*



chicadeb said:


> Thanks MarylandNed. You've really covered all my questions and more. Thanks for your time in responding.


Hello,
you can extend your 6 month visa to 12 months once you get here.
Although it is not a sure thing,as long as you can demonstate why you need to extend your stay,you stand a good chance to extend it.
Make sure you have full medical insurance to cover you for your entire stay,you may be asked to provide a copy of this.
Hope things go well,enjoy Canada

bc brit


----------



## customsinfo (Aug 12, 2010)

Unfortunately as a UK citizen you cant get work permit while in Canada. You can apply for a permit ....at say the Canadian consulate in Buffalo NY in the US then drive back if you are in Ontario.

Cheers,

Customs Info


----------

